# Norwegian: krisen i økonomien i verden



## Xander2024

Hei,

Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg å oversette den følgende setningen:

"I Portugal merker de krisen i økonomien i verden".

Jeg kan ikke ganske forstå den understrekete delen. Mitt forsøk:

"In Portugal they notice the world economy crisis" (?)  

Literally: "... the crisis in the economy in the world"???


Takk på forhånd.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Well, prepositions are tricky in all languages  - simply because different languages use prepositions differently. That being said, your literal translation is spot on


----------



## Xander2024

Takk, Norwegian.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Norwegian (and other Scandinavian languages) must use such shaky prepositional constructions because they lack means of making new adjectives from substantives and verbs. You would have used “мировой кризис”, a Frenchman would say “crise mondiale”, in English it would be “world crisis”, but here you must use a preposition of place. These constructions are also used to denote possession “I hodet på ham” means “in his head”.


----------



## Xander2024

Yes, Ben. When I learned Swedish I received a foretaste of prepositions in the Scandinavian languages. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mistar

'i verdensøkonomien' betyr forøvrig akkurat det samme, men har en liten fordel i at det høres mindre teit ut


----------



## Xander2024

Takk,Mistar. Velkommen til forumet.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Some good points here! Prepositions are tricky. Every language treats them differently, and I always tell my students that only few prepositions can be learned through rules. More often you will have to learn in context with a noun.

Mistar says that "krisen i økonomien i verden" is the same as "krisen i verdensøkonomien" (and I presume "verdensøkonomisk krise"). This is not entirely true, and the use of prepositions is the difference. "Krisen i verdensøkonomien" mean 'the crisis in the world economy', whereas "krisen i økonomien i verden' is more likely to mean 'the crisis in the economy around the world'. This is a similar, but slightly different meaning.


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for den detaljerte forklaringen, Norwegian.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NorwegianNYC said:


> Some good points here! Prepositions are tricky. Every language treats them differently, and I always tell my students that only few prepositions can be learned through rules. More often you will have to learn in context with a noun.
> 
> Mistar says that "krisen i økonomien i verden" is the same as "krisen i verdensøkonomien" (and I presume "verdensøkonomisk krise"). This is not entirely true, and the use of prepositions is the difference. "Krisen i verdensøkonomien" mean 'the crisis in the world economy', whereas "krisen i økonomien i verden' is more likely to mean 'the crisis in the economy around the world'. This is a similar, but slightly different meaning.


For me "krisen i verdensøkonomien" has another meaning than “krisen i økonomien i verden”.  “Verdensøkonomien” suggests that there is one “world economy”, while “krisen i økonomien i verden” states only that the crisis is widespread, but the economy not necessarily so tightly connected. “Verdensøkonomisk” is a compound word with too many parts, heavy, and not so easily self explaining.


----------



## JohanIII

I can only agree with Ben Jamin and NorwegianNYC, that "krisen i økonomien i verden" allows for that there are in fact many economies in the world.


----------



## Xander2024

Okay, men varför är "økonomien" i singularis om det finns många ekonomier i världen?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Xander2024 said:


> Okay, men varför är "økonomien" i singularis om det finns många ekonomier i världen?



Because this is an abstract noun in Norwegian, like beauty, wisdom, fear, etc. We still say in English "the people were silent from fear", not from " fears" (like "in our lives"),
 There is, however a trend in English, closely followed by Norwegians, to make abstract nouns concrete and use them in plural.


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for svaret, Ben.


----------

